# My new import.....brown algae?



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I got a new plant a while back, and since then have seen this brownish algae spread from that plant to some of my other plants, especially Crypts and Amazon Swords. I actually see a bit on Blyxa Japonica too. It does not seem to be on the newer leaves of my Amazon Swords.

Any help with what it is, and how to vaporize it, would be very helpful[smilie=e:

Thx

André

[IMG]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/9/4/4/Yuck.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

If you post your tank stats and fert routine someone may be able to help you a bit better than with the information they have now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Diatoms... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=10


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I'd say diatoms too especially if it's forming on leaves that are in areas low in the tank with poor circulation.


----------

